# Video vom Buttlöffelangeln



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

Hi Boardies. #h 
Nachdem ich zig mal versucht habe das Video vom Lehrgang am 11.09.2004 zu bearbeiten( leider kriege ich das nicht hin) stelle ich es jetzt ungekürzt in Emule zur Verfügung. #c 
Name der Datei: Buttlöffelangelei
Größe der Datei: 662 mb
Wer es sich saugen möchte viel Spaß dabei.
Die Qualität ist leider teilweise nicht so, wie sie sein sollte. Viele Wackler und Störgeräusche gerade in den ersten 10 Minuten.
Ich werde es weiterhin versuchen, den Film zu bearbeiten und zu schneiden sowie zu vertonen. |krach: 
Hoffe, das ich es in nächster Zeit irgendwie schaffe. ( bin blond ) #6 
Werde ihn dann auf ca 300 mb verkleinern.
Sagt bitte Bescheid, ob ihr den Film über Emule bekommt. :q 

Sven


----------



## Chrisi04 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Datei nicht gefunden #c


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Versuch es einmal so >> Buttlöffelangelei SVCD
Ich brauche doch nur den Film in den Incommingordner packen oder ?

Sven


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ich hab den File gefunden. Ihr müsst beim Esel/Muli Serverübergreifend suchen. Nur auf dem Server zu suchen, an dem ihr gerade gelockt seit reicht nicht#h

Mal sehen was dein Upload hergibt :q


----------



## Lotte (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

moin-moin,

 @ sven:#y mööööönsch!!! |kopfkrat da muß ich dann ja über 33 stunden ununterbrochen bei dir saugen!!! kannste für die kleinen modem- und isdn-user nicht einen stark verkürzten teil einstellen??? so um die 30-50 mb??? würde mich sehr darüber freuen#v!!!


----------



## Ramon (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ich versteh nix wo soll ich suchen


----------



## Chrisi04 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ah jetzt  ja gefunden


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Bin auf dem Server Razerback2 ip:195.245.244.243:4661


Bodo6741<<>> versuch doch schon die ganze Zeit das zu verkürzen. Bin aber irgendwie zu dumm dazu. Bleibe aber weiterhin am Ball.

Arbeite mit Magix Video de Luxe 2.0 Vieleicht kann mir ja einer helfen. Ich kann den Film nicht öffnen und schneiden.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Habe den 2ten Rechner angeschmissen
der läuft bei Emule unter Erotik Flaterate
ip:67.15.94.48:4242   Hier ist nur der Film vom Buttangeln drauf


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Kannst du mal die Verlinkung hier reinstellen. Das wäre für alle einfacher auch für mich ich bin auch blond!


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Joo bitte auch Link , ich bin blond und alt .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Dito Blond


----------



## NOK Angler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

so , das müste dan hier der ed2k-link sein : 

<a href="ed2k://|file|Buttlöffelangelei.SVCD.MPG|657278204|CD1ED730E5737A4DF5AFDD40A9C488D9|/">Buttlöffelangelei SVCD.MPG</a>

gruß´
Sebastian


----------



## Nordangler (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Warum nehmt ihr nicht die zweite ip ? Dort ist nur der Buttlöffelfilm drauf. Habt also sofortigen Zugriff.
Weiß nämlich nicht, wie ich den anderen den Zugriff verweigere, damit ihr auch dort sofort zugreifen könnt.

Sven


----------



## Ramon (29. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

geht noch immer nicht. Ich bin sau blond


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Also 34 habe ich auf meiner Warteliste bei Emule stehen.
Werde noch ein paar Kopien an meine Kollegen verteilen, damit sie es auch bei Emule mit reinstellen.

Sven


----------



## bine (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

und wie kommt man da ran??? Ich bin doch auch blond!!??


----------



## Locke (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Und geit dat nur mit Emule????

700 MB...leggäää


----------



## Yupii (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

bbei mir zeigt er immer "ungültiger ed2-Link" an.

Uwe P.


----------



## Lachsy (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

versuch mal den link
ed2k://|file|Buttl%C3%B6ffelangelei%20SVCD.MPG|657278204|CD1ED730E5737A4DF5AFDD40A9C488D9|/

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Kann irgendjemand mal eine Verlinkung dort hin hierrein stellen. Mit Emule kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## Nordangler (30. September 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Sylver lass uns morgen telefonieren dann sag ich wie es geht.

61 Anfragen schon  Hilfe
Ab Sonntag habe ich wahrscheinlich nur noch den Buttlöffelfilm drauf, dann könnt nur ihr ziehen.

Sven

Bine !!!  Blond aber lecker mmmmmhhhhhh  ;-)


----------



## Yupii (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ich habe wohl krumme Finger. 

Ungültiger Hash??

Wo ist das Problem?

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

oh wie ich sehe haben den ja nun endlich einige drauf, und der esel fängt an zu rattern.
*freu*

hmm 3,9 - 4,1 downstream naja besser als nichts


----------



## Yupii (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

unter welchem Stichwort muss ich suchen?

Typ (alle oder Video), Methode (global)??

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

@ Uwe du kommst nicht aus Bremen oder?

Stichwort:   Buttlöffelangelei
Typ:           kannst auf alles lassen
Methode:    Global


----------



## Yupii (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

@ Chrisi04
nein, ich wohne weiter südlich.
Nu hat es geklappt, danke. Gestern hatte er unter diesem Stichwort bei mir nichts gefunden.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ich habs gefunden, aber es soll 2 Tage dauern, obwohl ich DSL habe. Versuch doch mal, ob Du das Video hier im Board veröffentlichst. Dann kann man sich das Video vom BOARD laden.


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

das hat bei emule ja auch was mit deinem Upload zu tun wenn ich mich recht entsinne,
die haben irgendwie so ein punkte system je mehr du hoch jagst um so mehr kannst du runter ziehen.
Mit deinem DSL kannst du nur die max. Menge hochsetzen.
mein Downstream war ja auch nicht doll obwohl ich DSL habe.

Noch kleiner Tip lass dein Rechner mal durchrödeln, ausser wenn er genau neben dem Bett steht.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Also so wie ich das so sehe ist EMULE totaler Schrott. Da lass ich lieber Kaaza hochleben. Das geht schneller. Hast Du das Video schon gezogen?


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Hmmm Razorback2 ist voll...die IP will nicht - schwerer Fehler beim Verbinden. Mögl.w. keine I.Netverbindung...
Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

@ Sylverpasi
Nee, ich bin dabei habe aber momentan keine quellen wo ich saugen kann.
Also ich finde du hast bei emule weniger fakes als bei Kaaza allerdings gebe ich gerne zu das kaaza für einzelne Lieder (für die Leute die es noch so machen) von vorteil ist.
Allerdings habe ich da auch schon seit anfang 2003 nichts mehr runtergeladen habe das auch nicht mehr auf dem Rechner


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

et löppt!


----------



## nicey (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Hi Leute ich habe da ne Idee was meint Ihr,
einer der doe CD hat schickt sie an einen der sie braucht,
der wiederum kopiert sie oder lässt sie kopieren und schickt sie an den nächsten weiter da der der sie verschickt immer den Versand zahlt was ja wirklich net viel ist muss jeder bis auf der letzte auch mal was zahlen.
Was haltet ihr davon.
Ich für meinen Teil würde sofort damit anfangen wenn ich das Teil bekomme es zu kopieren und an den nächsten zu schicken!
Das Teil ist doch selber mit der KAmera aufgenommen und unterliegt somit keinen Copyrights oder habe ich das ganze falsch verstanden?
Schreibt schnell
nicey


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Also wenn Sven das aufgenommen hat, unterliegt es auf jeden fall dem Urheberrecht das ist mit allen photos und filmen so.
Wenn er jetzt sagt wir können es runterladen, dann ist es ok und wir dürfen es machen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

SAUBER jetzt dauert das 3 Tage, bis ich das Ding habe.....................OW!


----------



## Rednaz (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

hmm..wie kann ich denn die Downloadgeschwindigkeit erhöhen..!? trudelt so  bei 600B/s rum..


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

na bei euch läuft der dw zur zeit.
Meiner steht still.
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass der schon die richtige dw geschw. einstellt.
Ansonsten rechtsklick auf das esel icon in der Taskleiste oder unter Einstellungen/ Verbindungen im Esel-Fenster


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ahja sylver du saugst gerade bei mir und da saugen noch einge andere was und da ich den upload sowieso recht niedrig habe kann das sein das du deshalb so einen geringen dw hast.

Hmm 12 Quellen gefunden, und alle haben sie die gleichen abschnitte drauf.
Ausser Blackmollpoll (na wer das wohl is? *g*)


----------



## nicey (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Findet hier keiner meine Idee gut?
nicey


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

hmm also die Idee ansich finde ich nicht schlecht.
Nur ich habe ne Flat und da is mir das recht egal ob ich das 4 Tage runterladen muss.
Aber für die anderen ist es auf jeden fall sinnvoll
Wenn die Minutenweise da bezahlen müssen ist der Versand auf jeden fall günstiger


----------



## Nordangler (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

wer den film gesendet haben will per Post kann sich melden.
Ich sage euch dann die Kosten

Sven


----------



## Yupii (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

mein Rechner rödelt auch durch. Aber wenn keine Quelle (zur Zeit sind es 6 mit einigen Parts, keiner ist online) zur Verfügung steht, auch die des Urhebers ist wohl z.Zt. versiegt, dauert es natürlich Wochen, bis man das Ganze heruntergeladen hat. Stellt keiner das gesamte Video zur Verfügung? Was soll dann die große Ankündigung? Entweder ich habe etwas und lasse meinen Rechner angeschaltet, oder ich bin stille. Es sollten ja wie angekündigt, mehrere vollständige Dateien vorhanden sein, aber das war wohl nichts. Jetzt um 7.50 ist nicht eine vorhanden.:r 

Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ab morgen ist nur die Buttlöffelgeschichte auf dem Rechner Yupii.
Dann können die ganze Zeit 6 Leute ziehen. Außerdem sind einige CD mit dem Film verschickt worden, die den Film auch bei Emule reinstellen.
Denk daran wir sind keine Profis und machen das aus Fun. Desweiteren hatte wir heute Nacht Stromausfall über 6 Stunden. Klar, das dann keine Quellen vorhanden sind.
Also bitte immer langsam mit der Kritik.

Sven


----------



## Yupii (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

es sei Dir verziehen, mein Sohn:q .

Bist ja wieder auf Sendung, ich hänge jetzt als 703.ter in der Schleife. Macht ja nichts, meine Kiste läuftja permanent. 

Gruß und dicke Fische
UweP.#h


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

#h na siehste  geht doch #6 
Mit Glück habe ich heute den Rest fertig geladen und umgepackt, dann steht er ( mein Rechner)für euch ganz und gar zur Verfügung

Sven


----------



## Laksos (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Hallo Sven,

warum machst du es denn mit dieser Verfahrensweise? Wäre es nicht vielleicht einfacher gewesen, das Video über Pete oder mich auf den AB-Server zu legen (falls keine GEMA-Musik im Hintergrund läuft) und es sich dann auch jeder mit 'nem normalen movie-player etc. im AB-Videoforum hätte ansehen können? - Ist aber nur so ein Vorschlag, mir ist es im Grunde genommen ziemlich wurscht, ich meinte es jetz mal so (vielleicht auch für künftig) als kleine Anregung.
Ich denke mal, emule sagt vielen nix.
Wieviel MB hat der Film denn?


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Laksos beim nächsten Mal komme ich auf dich zu.Ist ne gute Idee. Hatte damit schon mit Thomas gesprochen. Kommt ja bald wieder ein Video vom Mefotreff.
Der Film hat 626 mb.

Sven


----------



## Laksos (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Oups, 

büschen mächtig, der größte Film der AB-Videodatenbank hat bisher 144MB. Vielleicht kannst du deinen nächsten Streifen ja 'n bischen datenreduzieren, vielleicht max. bis 300-400 MB. - Wär' halt schon toll, wenn auch von dir mal 'n Movie für die breitere AB-Allgemeinheit zum Angucken wäre, nich' nur für die "emule-Sektenmitglieder".   'nen Streifen mit überwiegend so flachen Fischen als Hauptdarsteller hatten wir glaube ich noch nie. Ich freu' mich jetzt schon drauf!    #6 
Alles klar, Du kannst dich ja nächstes Mal bei mir oder Pete melden.  :m


----------



## Nordangler (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Bin schon dabei, um den Film zu kürzen. Weil auch die ersten 10 Minuten schlecht sind.
Aber das Programm will nicht, so wie ich es will.
Wenn ich es fertig habe, sage ich Bescheid.

So der erste saugt gerade bei mir mit 25 den Film runter.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Geht es nun besser zu ziehen ??
Wieviele Quellen habt ihr ??

Sven


----------



## Lachsy (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Geht es nun besser zu ziehen ??
> Wieviele Quellen habt ihr ??
> 
> Sven



hi Sven, bei mir zur Zeit 17 Quellen, bin bei 542 MB

An alle, wer fertig ist,lasst den Emule laufen, damit die anderen auch fertig werden. Sonst wäre es unfair  #h 

sven, werde mal versuchen ihn zu konvertieren, mal sehen auf vieviel ich ihn runter bekomme

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Mach das Lachsy!! Vielen Dank
Wenn ich nur wüßte, was ich falsch mache am Programm, das ich den Film nicht bearbeiten kann.
Beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen! Ist doch nicht schlimm Sven! Freu mich schon auf das nächste Video mit Mefo´s.


----------



## Lachsy (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

konfertiert als WMV mit 106 MB (111.839.644 Bytes)

@sven, ist der Ton so verrauscht???? ich versuch es mal etwas runterzudrücken in der Ton qualität

ton runtergezogen. in der lautstärke, komme jetzt konvertiert auf 45,2 MB (47.427.769 Bytes)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ups !!! Wie machste das denn ???
Schick mir per pm sofort deine Telefonnummer.
Ich rufe dich dann mal die Tage an zwecks Erklärungen. ( Augenzwinker )

Sven


----------



## Yupii (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Das Video ist bei mir komplett. Ich habe alles andere entfernt, damit möglichst viele das Video auch bei mir ziehen können. Meine Mühle bleibt diese Woche immer angeschaltet.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Sven,
ist im Prinzip einfach. Du brauchst ein videoconverter zb den hier 
http://www.videotox.com/

oder halt ne freeware variante STOIK VideoConverter 1.1





http://wcarchive.cdrom.com/pub/bws/bws_47/StoikVideoConverter10.zip

das mit dem Ton kannste im schnittprogramm machen wie Pinnacle Studio 9 , damit wird das orginal bearbeitet, wenn das programm den film gerendert hat und auf die festplatte abgelegt hat kommt der converter zum einsatz .

Werde mal versuchen den ton aus dem video zu extrahieren, und dann zu bearbeiten, mal sehn ob es klappt  #h 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Hilfe nun bin ich blond. Habe noch mal in das Video reingehört. Höllllllllle !!
Stellt an besten gleich den Ton ab.

Sven


----------



## Lachsy (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

sven, wenn du möchtes kann ich, wenn mir laksos oder pete die zugangsdaten für den AB-Server  schicken es hochladen .sind jetzt 72,8 MB (76.354.592 Bytes) den was erkennen soll man ja auch. Den Ton habe ich rausgenommen<---komplett 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Hi Lachsy !! :g 
Klar kannst und darfst du den Film weiterleiten. Ist ja in meinem Interesse.
Und die Boardies werden sich bestimmt auch freuen. :q 

Gruß Sven #h


----------



## Laksos (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Schönen Guten Morgen zusammen!

Lachsy, ich weiß nicht, ob und wie du in der Vergangenheit sowas schon mal mit Pete geregelt hast. Ich hätte damit persönlich zwar überhaupt kein Problem, dir die Zugangsdaten mitzuteilen, weiß aber nicht, wie unser Godfather of AB, Dok, das sieht, wenn diese Daten an weitere Bordies gegeben werden. Will ihn wegen dieser "kleinen Sache" jetzt aber auch nicht fragen, der hat 'nen 96 Stunden-Tag. Mit Pete kann ich mich nicht kurzschließen, der is' schon wieder fott in'n Urlaub. 
Am einfachsten fände ich es also, du schickst mir den Streifen per Mail an laksos@anglerboard.de und ich lade ihn später hoch. Muß abends noch mal weg, aber wenn es nicht allzu spät wird, kann ich ihn heute abend dann noch reinstellen, wenn Sven damit einverstanden ist. :m


----------



## Nordangler (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ja geht klar. Stellt den Film rein.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

1. Sagt mal bitte Bescheid, wo ihr ihn reinstellt.
2. Die den Film schon gesehen haben. Kann man damit etwas anfangen??
   Oder muß etwas verbessert werden ausser Verwackler und Ton?

Sven


----------



## Laksos (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*



> Sagt mal bitte Bescheid, wo ihr ihn reinstellt.


Ich kam gestern abend leider nicht mehr dazu, mich deines Films anzunehmen, hoffe aber, dass es heute abend klappt!


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Habe langsam das Gefühl, das der Laksos allmählich alt wird. :q 
Gott sei Dank haben wir alle Zeit der Welt. |bla: 

Laß dir ruhig Zeit Laksos. Wir warten auf dich. #h 

Sven


----------



## Laksos (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Wir hatten gestern einen Todesfall in der Familie und dadurch nebenbei auch noch allerhand anderes zu regeln. 

Trotzdem habe ich vorhin in deiner Sache eine Mail an Lachsy gesandt; wir haben deine Sache also in Arbeit. Bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Nordangler (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

ups sorry. Das konnte ich nicht ahnen.

Mein Beileid.

Sven


----------



## Laksos (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ist doch schon o.k. und kein Problem!

Du hast 'ne PM von mir!


----------



## Lachsy (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

dauert noch etwas bei mir, da ich im augenblick nur über isdn ins netz kann. telekom hat mir 2 mal das falsche dsl modem geschickt , also abwarten und tee trinken.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## blinkerkatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Ich habe es auch versucht und nicht gefunden ich bin aber auch kein PC Profi|kopfkrat


----------



## Locke (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Jupp, bei mir gibbet keine Loids mehr, die die Datei freigeben bzw online sind.
Stecke jetzt bei um und bei 200 MB fest. Keine weiteren User bzw Warteschlange ist zuuuu lang.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Rednaz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Meine Herrn...dat gibbet ja nicht...das dauuuert hier ja....
Ich kriege auch nix mehr! So`n shiet!


----------



## Lachsy (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

@Ron schau hier
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=37990

mfg lachsy


----------



## Rednaz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

Danke!


----------



## dacor (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Video vom Buttlöffelangeln*

hi
an alle die das video bei emule, edonkey etc. freigegeben haben:
released die datei bitte, dann gehts für alle schneller

(dateien/rechtsklick auf buttlöffelangelei/priorität/release)

@nordangler

wenn dir viel daran liegt, dass das video publik wird, würde ich es umbenennen, da niemand gezielt nach buttlöffelangelei sucht (ausser wir boardies).
wenn du das wort "angeln" einbaun würdest, hättest du sicher mehr anfragen.

gruß dacor


----------

